# Something Special For Me!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

As most of you know I am 75 years old. When I was 20 years old I had a reel that I pan fished with a lot. It was a Pflueger Pelican Spinning reel. I have just picked up my third one at a very cheap price. I am a Pflueger collector and love the satin chrome finish on the old Pelican’s and Supreme’s. This is not the best one that I have but should clean up nicely. I think that this is one of the prettiest spinning reels ever made. -- Tex


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Think my dad had one of these way back when.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know my fishing history Tex, but appreciate well made mechanical objects and that looks like a work of art, will you strip/rebuild it? or just clean the outside


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> I don't know my fishing history Tex, but appreciate well made mechanical objects and that looks like a work of art, will you strip/rebuild it? or just clean the outside


Are you Kidding? Bill's an Engineer. He could no more just wipe something clean and leave the insides all gunked up, than he could walk past a hardware store without looking in the windows.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Pflueger is a great name in fishing. Well made stuff. I might be wrong but I think either them or Penn came out with the first production Squidder-the Grandfather of our popular conventional reels. Boy, they used to make stuff so good way back. Nice P/U Tex! Flatband


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

jskeen said:


> Are you Kidding? Bill's an Engineer. He could no more just wipe something clean and leave the insides all gunked up, than he could walk past a hardware store without looking in the windows.


Excellent, that is what I hoped. I would do just the same


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice tex! That's a great reel


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Great find I don't know much about antique pflueger spinning reels but I love my president XT and still use my grandfather's medalist fly reel. I agree I really love that reels lines, great looking reel. Chris


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

August West said:


> Great find I don't know much about antique pflueger spinning reels but I love my president XT and still use my grandfather's medalist fly reel. I agree I really love that reels lines, great looking reel. Chris


I am selling a Medalist in the gun show this weekend. I have about 25 reels going to the show. -- Tex


----------

